# Windy day rod



## Joekurimai (Jan 9, 2015)

What rod do you want in your hand when it’s blowing 25+ in your face and a tailing Bonefish at 50 feet? 9wt proaxis has been the best for me, maybe method, xi3, or EPR for a backup rod? Thanks


----------



## Jsummerfield (Aug 26, 2019)

Salt Hd or the igniter


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Everyone wants a rod they're comfortable with in bad conditions... When I'm in bad conditions - I want a rod with one line size heavier than normal....


----------



## Joekurimai (Jan 9, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Everyone wants a rod they're comfortable with in bad conditions... When I'm in bad conditions - I want a rod with one line size heavier than normal....


25+ is normal where I go. I can only think of one day out of 12 where the wind was under 20. I have 8wt’s that I like normally but are useless in that wind so I’m not sure if they will be appropriate just going one rod up.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Joekurimai said:


> What *rod* do you want in your hand when it’s blowing 25+ in your face and a tailing Bonefish at 50 feet?


If it's only bones available,
that's when I'd head to the bar...


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Douglas Sky 8wt


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I might brave the wind for bones if their like in your avatar pic LowTideFly...

Then casting into the wind a 9 wt, across or down a 7.


----------



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

Joekurimai said:


> 25+ is normal where I go. I can only think of one day out of 12 where the wind was under 20. I have 8wt’s that I like normally but are useless in that wind so I’m not sure if they will be appropriate just going one rod up.


I think that Bob was telling you to overline your existing rod by one weight up. For example, use a 9 wt line on your 8 wt rod.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I was hunting in Wyoming Sunday in 25mph winds and there is no way I could have cast line out. I think they measure wind differently there


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

A 10 wt is great into the wind.


----------



## Joekurimai (Jan 9, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> I was hunting in Wyoming Sunday in 25mph winds and there is no way I could have cast line out. I think they measure wind differently there


Yes! I think some are underestimating the wind I’m talking about. An 8 will not do it unless downwind, maybe crosswind but that is dangerous lol. I think a straight 10 would be better, double as a big cuda rod.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

9wt Igniter with a 10wt line.

mike


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

8wt cant cast 50' into 25mph wind ive tried.. 2500 spinning reel shh


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2019)

Virnut said:


> 8wt cant cast 50' into 25mph wind ive tried.. 2500 spinning reel shh


Are you double hauling?


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

yes i suck or we got different ideas of 25mph


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> Everyone wants a rod they're comfortable with in bad conditions... When I'm in bad conditions - I want a rod with one line size heavier than normal....


This, or just upsize your entire rig.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> I think they measure wind differently there


I think your right!
Some places the wind just blows,
while other places it sucks


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I use a 9wt bvk with SA bonefish line for windy bonefish days. I fish ocean side Biscayne bay and windy day is more common than not. Not sure if you fish the same area.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It sounds like 25mph wind is being thrown around like the common 2-3 footers people run in wot without a drop of spray.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

A great windy day bonefish rod is the 9wt Method. You can deliver relatively light weight flies into the wind but you do need to practice and keep your strokes short and loops tight. There is a big difference between a dick measuring contest in the parking lot of your local fly shop and staring down a tailing fish into the wind. Be realistic in your abilities and practice.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

My first pick would be the Method. I have only fished for tailing bones in relative calm, but on those days the distance capabilities of the Method would have come in handy.

With tailing fish it seems like it’s either windy and you need something that can punch through or it’s calm and you need something that can put a bit of space between you and the fish.

Also, probably more important than the rod is a good cast. For me that means improving the timing of my haul rather than overpowering the cast with my rod hand.

Lastly, where do you find tailing bones in 25 mph winds at 50 ft?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Ignoring the exaggerated premise, when the wind is up I want the fastest rod on the boat. You won't find me bonefishing on a really windy day, but for permit my go-to wind rod is a Meridian 8410 with a Cortland Guide #9 or Cortland Clear #10 depending on water depth. The last thing I want on a windy day is an over-lined rod.


----------



## Pikebreath (Nov 29, 2018)

When its windy, (15 MPH plus) you can get closer to the bones negating the need to throw over 50 feet. If you can throw 20 - 40 foot casts accurately into the wind,, you should be able to catch bones.

Jumping up to a fast action 9wt is sound advice. Last winter I fished the TFO Axiom II and was pleased with its performance in windy conditions

Or you can always upline your fast action 8wt rod with a 9 weight line,,, been there done that many a time,,,, prefer grabbing the 9 wt rod if I have that choice.

Another trick if you must throw a long line into the wind and you are good caster is to down line an extra fast 8 wt rod to a 7 wt line. The thinner line cuts through the wind better than fatter lines if your casting stroke can create higher line speed. Short casts become a challenge becuz you don't get enough line out to properly load the rod.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

TheAdamsProject said:


> A great windy day bonefish rod is the 9wt Method. You can deliver relatively light weight flies into the wind but you do need to practice and keep your strokes short and loops tight. There is a big difference between a dick measuring contest in the parking lot of your local fly shop and staring down a tailing fish into the wind. Be realistic in your abilities and practice.


Only pull out enough to win


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

A standard line for the rod, not some big fat ski rope looking thing. Shorter leader. Stiff rod. Low side arm and good coordination with the boatman. Sometimes you can come in cross wind and make the cast on your downwind side and clear the boat and poler. Drift in from upwind and take the one cast you get. You might get less shots this way and no redos, but you have a better chance of getting the fly in front of a fish. At least once.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Even Tarpon are hard to see when the wind sucks.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you are planning a trip and those are conditions you can expect to fish in, practice, a lot...


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I'll chime in, the best rod in those conditions is going to be a fast rod. Most salt 8/9/10 rods are fast rods. I read and hear this lot: over lining a rod to cast in a stiff wind. Based on my knowledge of casting, I would offer that overlining a rod slows it down, and is the exact opposite of what you are trying to accomplish. By overlining you are overloading, and the caster has to work harder at loading the rod w enough energy to generate the same speed for the same amount of line out when it was properly lined. The heavier line weighs more, the rod has to cast a heavier line. It is appropriate to overline a rod when you want to slow it down, for example a bamboo 4wt that needs to be loaded with shorter line out due to a small creek and lack of room, so you overline it to be able to load the rod with shorter amount of line out. Etc.
If you want cast a further distance or into a stiff wind the best way to generate a higher speed on the line and therefore energy to propell it further is to underline the rod. It's a simple concept but counterintuitive. So my humble suggestion would be to line your 9wt w an 8wt line and you'll have a better chance.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fenwick-travel-spin-rod-fs.72344/


----------



## Pikebreath (Nov 29, 2018)

Loogie

I agree with your assessments,,,,but the reason to overline a rod in the wind is to load the rod for short casts (under 30 feet) which is more likely what you will get when wading into a headwind.

AS far an underlining goes, yes, you can cast further into the wind with higher speed thinner line, but I seldom see the need to go over 50 feet into 15 mph plus headwinds. If I was fishing from a boat perhaps this would work but Fly turnover with an underline rod can also be an issue ( for me anyways).

All That said, when it's windy I almost always grab a nine wt with a 9 wt line and leave the 8 wt on shore or in the boat. I caught my first bonefish 30 years ago and get to fish for bones 30 to 40 days per year and and all those years of trials and tribulations have convinced me a good 9 weight is my opinion the best hedge against the wind.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

All this talk about rods and lines that make it easier to cast in the wind...but no talk about throwing tighter loops?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Pikebreath said:


> Loogie
> 
> I agree with your assessments,,,,but the reason to overline a rod in the wind is to load the rod for short casts (under 30 feet) which is more likely what you will get when wading into a headwind.
> 
> ...


Pike, well said. I like a long stiff butt section and a 5/32 dumbbell on a #2 hook on an aerodynamic fly for these conditions.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I just awoke from a little siesta,
(a couple glasses of wine, smoked fish, cheese & crackers helped)
and had a revelation of where my first comment came from on this thread 

My ole man,
(he past away some time ago)
is probably making a cast in the "here after" with his Indian pal saying,
" my sons a good boy... but watch, he's going to make some smart a$$ remark about us fishing in the wind  )

Witch happened a few decades ago one late fall at Pyramid Lake on the reservation in Nevada.
My dad and I pulled up on the beach area and donned our waiters, then with our rods rigged we headed for the water. Pretty good breeze blowing and air temp was chilly but the water temp was still good for the Lohanton Cutthroat trout we were aiming for.
About a half hour later the wind started to pick up a little more and we (I) waited to cast between gusts. A guy wades out and joined us and we continue to fish.
After about 20 minuets more the wind is now restricting my casts (between gusts) to 40 feet or so.
After a few more minuets of this it just didn't "feel fishy" if you know what I mean and I said so to my dad and his friend and that the first round at the bar would be on me. They weren't in the mood to give up so I trudged back to the van and settled in having a cup of coffee watching them through the windshield. Took them nearly an hour more with the waves becoming 1 to 1 1/2 feet high before they gave up and we headed to the bar.

At the bar they will put your picture up on the wall if you land a 10 pounder or more.
Of course, my ole man's pic is up there.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

25 mph and 9wts can be tricky. You better be one hell of a caster. Hell 25 mph is tough for most with a 12 wt during tarpon season and you have to get it out 50’. A TRUE 25 mph wind at your chest will make for challenging casting, no matter what weight rod you have in your hand.

with that being said. I think the most important thing when it’s windy, is ones ability to cast more so than the rod in ones hand. My .02


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Joekurimai said:


> What rod do you want in your hand when it’s blowing 25+ in your face and a tailing Bonefish at 50 feet? 9wt proaxis has been the best for me, maybe method, xi3, or EPR for a backup rod? Thanks


Meridian 8’4” 10 weight 

Sage TCX 8 or 9 weight 

NRX or Cross Current Pro1 9/10 weights


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

sotilloa1078 said:


> 25 mph and 9wts can be tricky. You better be one hell of a caster. Hell 25 mph is tough for most with a 12 wt during tarpon season and you have to get it out 50’. A TRUE 25 mph wind at your chest will make for challenging casting, no matter what weight rod you have in your hand.
> 
> with that being said. I think the most important thing when it’s windy, is ones ability to cast more so than the rod in ones hand. My .02


Sotilloa, at 25 kt, 50’ straight into it is suboptimal, Roflmfao, yet under cover of the wave action, generally allows wading to within 40’ of the fish, which is marginally doable with sufficient accuracy. Sidearm low to the water with an old GLX and an Orvis all rounder, and bust a gut double haul. Seymour


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seymour fish said:


> Sotilloa, at 25 kt, 50’ straight into it is suboptimal, Roflmfao, yet under cover of the wave action, generally allows wading to within 40’ of the fish, which is marginally doable with sufficient accuracy. Sidearm low to the water with an old GLX and an Orvis all rounder, and bust a gut double haul. Seymour


I’ll be honest. I barely understood anything you just typed. Lol


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I’ll be honest. I barely understood anything you just typed. Lol


Come on down, and I’ll show you, while I still can. But hurry. Lmao


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seymour fish said:


> Come on down, and I’ll show you, while I still can. But hurry. Lmao


hahah don’t get me wrong I’m not saying it can’t be done. I’m saying it’s not easy and it’s not so much the rod as it is the the person casting it. The rod is only as small part of the equation.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

sotilloa1078 said:


> hahah don’t get me wrong I’m not saying it can’t be done. I’m saying it’s not easy and it’s not so much the rod as it is the the person casting it. The rod is only as small part of the equation.


Capt, hear you loud and clear, and agree mostly. The optimal setup is perhaps narrowly specific to the task, and not necessarily user-friendly in general. And fuck yea, will give you tendinitis. He rig is good quartering downwind to a steady 30 kt, then getting home is iffy. Some would say 1/4 oz wiggle jig FTW. Signed “purist”. HaHaHa


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seymour fish said:


> Capt, hear you loud and clear, and agree mostly. The optimal setup is perhaps narrowly specific to the task, and not necessarily user-friendly in general. And fuck yea, will give you tendinitis. He rig is good quartering downwind to a steady 30 kt, then getting home is iffy. Some would say 1/4 oz wiggle jig FTW. Signed “purist”. HaHaHa


for sure. Some of the best bonefishing is in winds 15 plus. That’s when I have to work harder and give whom ever is on my bow the best opportunity, which usually means pushing into the wind to give them the down wind quartering shot. It ain’t easy. But I’d rather suffer than get a hook in my back! Lol


----------



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

Hold on, you found someone willing to pole you in 25mph winds?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

el9surf said:


> It sounds like 25mph wind is being thrown around like the common 2-3 footers people run in wot without a drop of spray.


Exactly that^
25 mph









25 mph in this thread


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

For what it's worth, my current windy day 8wt, is a H3 10wt lol.

If it's blowing 25 I'm probably not fishing. Unless it's Tarpon season, I get dumb that time of year.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Devin said:


> Hold on, you found someone willing to pole you in 25mph winds?


Check “airpadrewindsurfing.com” for wind history. Poling in 25 no big deal if you like downwind. Fishing you ain’t. Wade !


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2019)

el9surf said:


> It sounds like 25mph wind is being thrown around like the common 2-3 footers people run in wot without a drop of spray.


Or the "honest", "she poles in 3inches of water".


----------

